# Polizei interessiert sich nicht für Telefonbetrug...



## Aka-Aka (12 Dezember 2011)

...und dem Kölner Express ist das sogar eine Story wert.
http://www.express.de/koeln/aufmerk...essierte-die-polizei-nicht,2856,11293740.html


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft untersucht nun, ob die Polizistin die Aufklärung einer Straftat behindert hat. Auch in dem Betrugsfall wird ermittelt – viel zu spät, meint Christa H.: „Die sind doch über alle Berge.“


Da hätte man auch gegen diverse Staatsanwaltschaften (mir fallen spontan einige ein) ermitteln können... Dialer, die selbst ok eingeben? Na und? 0137-Pingbetrüger zu Weihnachten, Ostern, Pfingsten? Na und? Die Firma eines der größten Mehrwertnummerndealer weltweit betrügt in Deutschland? Na und? 0900-Gewinnspielbetrüger in dutzenden Fällen? Na und?
Da hätten die Staatsanwälte aber viel zu tun, würden sie gegen alle Staatsanwälte ermitteln, denen Telefonbetrug egal ist...


----------



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2011)

> Polizei interessiert sich nicht für Telefonbetrug...
> 
> 
> > Die Staatsanwaltschaft untersucht nun, ob die Polizistin die Aufklärung einer Straftat behindert hat.


Ein übliches Ungemach! Ist man nicht in der Lage die Zusammenhänge mangels Erfahrung/Zuständigkeit/Engagement oder allem Zusammen und mehr zu erkennen, dann beißt man sich eben selbst in den Schwanz.

Dabei hat ein schlauer Mensch > HIER <mal folgendes gepostet, das die Problematik treffend umschreibt:


> Das Problem ist nicht, dass die Ermittlungen schwierig sind - das Problem sind Staatsanwaltschaften, die sich die Schutzbehauptungen der Betrüger zu eigen machen, um Verfahren einzustellen.


 
An anderer Stelle wurde das noch drastischer erläutert:





> Wie auch im realen Leben so gilt auch in der Welt der Daten. dass man das, was man nicht kennt, auch nicht wahrnimmt und erst recht nicht als Straftat erkennt.


----------

